

Saudi Arabia seeks to regulate Skype and Whatsapp - forgingahead
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324020504578394933525805840.html

======
forgingahead
For those blocked behind a paywall:
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CC8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticle%2FSB10001424127887324020504578394933525805840.html&ei=XdBYUduwD-
zx0wGbrICgCw&usg=AFQjCNFax1oQ10LKn_hbVQgorfCjaXZCIA&bvm=bv.44442042,d.dmQ)

